# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  bagaimana jika sudah pakai UV air masih ijo?

## gemilangkimia

salam kenal buat para master dan sepuh
ane nubie yg sedang galau,..

Om,. Mau tanya,.
hari minggu 13/9/15, saya beli appolo uv75watt
kok sudah dipakai sampai hari ini 18/9/15 air masih ijo? (uv nyala terus)
supaya bisa bening bgmana yah om?

Kolam ukuran 3,1mtr x 2,1mtr x 1,5mtr (tdk termasuk filter)
Chamber 3ton (5chamber)
Chamber 1 : Vortex
Chamber 2 : matala biru 3lembar (susun vertikal)
Chamber 3 : Bioball 7.000
Chamber 4 : Bioball 7.000
Chamber 5 : Pompa + UV Appolo 75watt
Bakki Shower : bioball 4.000 + Sponge Biofill (yg item)

Populasi 30ekor ikan ukuran 25cm
kasih makan sehari 2x (2genggam tangan)
udah puasa seminggu
Umur kolam 2bulan
kena matahari 7jam
udah kasih bakteri starter.
kondisi ikan sehat dan udah mau handfeeding (dikit2x)

mohon bantuan para sepuh dan master disini,..
ogut galau banget,.. ijo melulu,...
ikannya cuma keliatan samar-samar

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gemilangkimia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gemilangkimia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gemilangkimia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gemilangkimia

Om,. Klo saya push pakan utk ngejar growth, 
Apakah air bisa jadi green water lagi dgn kondisi Uv nyala terus 24jam?

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## apin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

